# Martin Luther King Jr. Day 2021



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2021)

Remembering Martin Luther King Jr. on this day.  Rest peacefully Martin, much respect!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 18, 2021)

Great man having to had to deal with the likes of LBJ and J Edgar Hoover.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2021)

Song by U2 About MLK Jr.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 18, 2021)

_“What good is having the right to sit at a lunch counter if you can’t afford to buy a hamburger?”_ - Martin Luther King Jr.

Martin Luther King Jr. released The Economic and Social Bill of Rights two months before his death. In it, he called for guaranteed employment, a guaranteed minimum income, the elimination of ‘slums and racialized neighborhoods,’ free quality education, universal healthcare, and a requirement that regular folks have a role in shaping policies.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 18, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Martin Luther King Jr. released The Economic and Social Bill of Rights two months before his death. In it, he called for guaranteed employment, a guaranteed minimum income, the elimination of ‘slums and racialized neighborhoods,’ free quality education, universal healthcare, and a requirement that regular folks have a role in shaping policies.



Guaranteed employment would actually cost us less than incarcerating people, plus it would cut down on crime because people would be busy working. It would no doubt get corrupted, though, because of how our system is set up.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2021)

“Never, never be afraid to do what’s right, especially if the well-being of a person or animal is at stake. Society’s punishments are small compared to the wounds we inflict on our soul when we look the other way.” - MLK Jr.


----------

